# First WL Puppy Help



## ThatGrimDog (6 mo ago)

Hello! I am currently looking at Von Der Sagobi German shepherds for our first WL puppy. She has two upcoming litters and would like some opinions on which pairing may have the best pup for us from an outsiders perspective

We are interested in pursuing PSA but also doing some AKC events as well like obedience and scent work. Along with that we want a dog that will still have a clear head and social temperament to be out in public with us a lot.
I’m not new to training or to GSDs so she said either pairing would likely work for what we want. I am new to the different type of working lines though so any feedback on that would be super helpful.

thanks in advance!


----------



## ThatGrimDog (6 mo ago)

Oops! This is the link to the pairings









Von der Sagobi GSDs


Welcome to Von der Sagobi German Shepherds. Breeder and lovers of European working bloodline GSDs. At Sagobi GSDs we strive to preserve the working German Shepherd Dog. We do so by proving our breeding stock with working and conformation titles, along with breed specific health testing. We...




sagobigsds.com


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

You might want to talk to some breeders on this forum about the Hattie vom haus Royal and the Pepe vom Weltwitz breeding before you even go near that litter.

The grand sire of this litter is: Enzo von den Grauen von Monstab | Dog profile - information and data – working-dog who is a full sibling to Boban von den Grauen von Monstab.

I just started my new GSD puppy with a trainer who has seen Boban in person and had to be brutally honest about what some puppy buyers had gotten themselves into with a puppy sired by Boban.


----------



## ThatGrimDog (6 mo ago)

Yikes okay good to know! I was personally leaning toward the Ondy/Argo litter, anything that would raise flags on that pedigree?



tintallie said:


> You might want to talk to some breeders on this forum about the Hattie vom haus Royal and the Pepe vom Weltwitz breeding before you even go near that litter.
> 
> The grand sire of this litter is: Enzo von den Grauen von Monstab | Dog profile - information and data – working-dog who is a full sibling to Boban von den Grauen von Monstab.
> 
> I just started my new GSD puppy with a trainer who has seen Boban in person and had to be brutally honest about what some puppy buyers had gotten themselves into with a puppy sired by Boban.


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

I think the Argo litter would be a better fit. Drive will be high likely so you will need to get it into something to keep it busy. I think the East German sire on the other litter will likely throw higher
suspicion which will likely not fit with what you want.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I train with Laurie and Argo. He's phenomenal. Stellar temperament. Rock solid nerve. All the drives you want. Great pack drive. Dog neutral but lives with other dogs. No stranger danger reactivity. Definitely take a look at this one over the other.


----------

